# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  وداست على جثث الأسود كلاب.. (عبد ربه) يهاجم

## Sad Story

تساؤلاتي في نهاية المقالة

وداست على جثث الأسود كلاب.. (عبد ربه) يهاجم الشهيد عرفات ويتهمه بـ (الفشل والغرور)

هكذا كان لسان حال موقع فلسطين الان من اشهر المواقع الاخبارية الالكترونية التابعة لحركة حماس في غزة 

فقالت وداست على جثث الاسود كلابُ.... اليكم الخبر الذي اوردوه اولا....

وجه (ياسر عبد ربه) عضو اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية انتقادات شديدة اللهجة للرئيس الراحل ياسر عرفات في إدارته للمفاوضات والقضية الفلسطينية عموما، ووصفه بأنه شخص مغرور من خلال ظنه [ان أفضل المفاوضين وفق قول عبد ربه " مشكلة ياسر عرفات انه كان يعتقد أنه أفضل المفاوضين " .

وقال عبد ربه وهو من الشخصيات المثيرة للفتن الداخلية خلال نشر لمذكراته في صحيفة "الحياة" السعودية :" ياسر عرفات لم يكن مفاوضاً بارعاً وعمل نظاماً عربياً، لأنه يريد استكمال مظاهر الدولة، بغض النظر عن مضمونها الذي كان محصوراً وضيقاً".

رئيس مغرور

واتهم عبد ربه الراحل عرفات الرئيس الفلسطيني السابق بأنه كان يعاني من مشكلة "الغرور" ، حيث قال :"  مشكلة ياسر عرفات انه كان يعتقد أنه أفضل المفاوضين مثلما كان أفضل العسكريين والسياسيين والإداريين وفي كل الأمور. هاجس عرفات في عملية المفاوضات لم يكن الحرص على الجغرافيا، بل الحرص على توسيع صلاحيات السلطة، على امل تحسين شروط التفاوض على الارض في المستقبل" .

وأضاف في اتهامته لعرفات :" كان ياسر عرفات يريد السلطة الكاملة على المصادر المالية.. كان يريد السيطرة على مصادر الدخل والتصرف بها كما يرتأي لتعزيز دوره ونفوذه .. كان يريد أن يكون صاحب القرار في المسائل المالية، وان يكون لديه دور قيادي من خلال الإمساك بالسلطة. " .

وهاجم عبد ربه عرفات بأنه كان يريد الحصول على السلطة خلال المفاوضات دون النظر للأرض ، بقوله :" فكل هياكل السلطة ورموزها بما فيها لقبه هو كان ما يهمه في المفاوضات" في إشارة لعرفات.

رجل مظاهر فقط

وأشار في حديثه إلى أن عرفات لم يكن يسعى لإنشاء دولة كاملة وعمل على إيجاد مظاهرها فقط ، :" ياسر عرفات كانت أيضاً تهمه رموز السلطة بمعنى أن لديه جيشاً وكان اسمه قوات أمن فلسطينية، وعمل أكثر من 12 جهازاً أمنياً بين استخبارات وأجهزة أخرى، ومعظمها كانت تتصارع في ما بينها" .

وقال أيضا :" عمل نظاماً عربياً، ولأنه يريد استكمال مظاهر الدولة، بغض النظر عن مضمونها الذي كان محصوراً وضيقاً. عمل مثلاً قوات بحرية وقوات جوية في بلد عندنا فيه بحر لكن لا سيطرة لنا عليه، تصور أن نابلس مدينة في الداخل كان فيها مركز للقوات البحرية، علماً أنها تفتقر الى مياه الشفة وليس الى البحر فحسب، وكذلك في الخليل كانت هناك قوات بحرية، وهكذا تعددت الأجهزة" .

لم يدرك خطر الإسيطان

كما اتهم عبد ربه الرئيس عرفات بأنه ساهم في تعزيز الإستيطان الإسرائيلي :" مشكلة عرفات في المفاوضات انه لم يكن مفاوضاً بارعاً. كانت نظرته الى الاستيطان والطرق الالتفافية الاسرائيلية التي بدأها شمعون بيريز نظرة ضيقة. في عام 1995 طلب بيريز من عرفات أثناء المفاوضات السماح له ببناء خمسة شوارع للمستوطنات في المرحلة الانتقالية. نحن كنا نعرف الأسلوب الاسرائيلي، إذا أعطيتهم 5 شوارع يبنون 50 شارعاً ويحولونها من شوارع صغيرة الى أوتوسترادات. عرفات وافق لهم مقابل أن تنتشر السلطة في المدن الفلسطينية المختلفة في الضفة الغربية" .

وأضاف بالقول : " كان يستهين بالخطر الاستيطاني وكان ينظر اليه نظرة غير جادة، وكان يضع هذا البند على جلسات مجلس الوزراء لكن من باب رفع العتب وليس من باب انه بند يستحق المعالجة، حتى اننا شكلنا وزارة لشؤون الاستيطان لكنها كانت أيضاً في إطار المعالجة الشكلية " .


ثانيا وبعد هذا الخبر انا ارى تناقدا رهيبا في خبرهم وفي عنوان خبرهم الا وهي وداست على جثث الاسود كلابُ ... انا لا يهمني ما قاله عبد ربه ولا اكترث كثيرا للخبر ولست مع عبدربه ولا مع حماس وانما اهتم بعنوان الخبر 
اذن فلننظر للتناقض الان والنفاق  ...... ولننظر من يدوس عرفات ايضا 

صورة تذكارية لاحد ابطال القسام في غزة في يوم الانقلاب بكل كبرياء يدوس على صورة ياسر عرفات فما الفرق الان بين عبد ربه فيما صرح ان كانت تلك تصريحاته والفرق بين حماس وهذا البطل الذي يدوس على الصورة 




ماذا يفعل هذا البطل فوق طاولة مكتب الرئيس  




جزء من خطبة الشيخ :د هاني السباعي في عيد الفطر المبارك في احد مساجد لندن اسمعوا ما يقوله عن حركة حماس في نهاية المقطع 

استمع

----------


## mylife079

لا تعليق

مشكور ساد ستوري

----------


## M7MD

ممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## السلطان بشار

*sad storey  الحقيقه انني لا اثق بكل ما يصدر من مواقع حماس  ....
ولو انني لست محبذا لهذا العبد ربه  ولكن لا اعتقد انه قد تبلغ به الوقاحه 
ان يصف ياسر عرفات بما وصف 
اعتقد انه علينا التاكد   من الخبر*

----------


## Sad Story

> sad storey الحقيقه انني لا اثق بكل ما يصدر من مواقع حماس ....
> ولو انني لست محبذا لهذا العبد ربه ولكن لا اعتقد انه قد تبلغ به الوقاحه 
> ان يصف ياسر عرفات بما وصف 
> اعتقد انه علينا التاكد من الخبر


حديثي وتساؤلاتي كانت واضحة المعالم فانا لم اعلق على الخبر مطلقا وانما على عنوانه وكل ما همني بالخبر هوا النفاق بعينه فهم يقولون وداست على جثث الاسود كلابُ وايضا يطلق عليهم هذا الوصف لانهم داسوا ايضا ...... فكيف يقولون فلاناً داس وتناسوا انهم ايضا هم داسوا  قمة النفاق فعلا 
وبالنبسة لمسالة الثقة فانا لا اثق في حماس ولا في فتح ولا في الجبهة ولا في الجهاد ولا في اي فصيل فلسطيني دون سواء فالمقاومة عندنا اصبحت دكاكين كل منهم فاتح ابوابه على مصرعيها للبيع والشراء والاستغلال ولا يكترثون كثيرا بما يجري لنا من عذابات ومعاناة

----------


## ابن الاردن

مجرد ناس بعملوا فتنه بين هالشعب الي مش عارف مصلحته
وهاي كلها مواقع صهيونيه مدارها من كم خائن وبس

----------


## Sad Story

> مجرد ناس بعملوا فتنه بين هالشعب الي مش عارف مصلحته
> وهاي كلها مواقع صهيونيه مدارها من كم خائن وبس


موقع فلسطين الان هو موقع حمساوي بحت وليس كما اسلفت فنحن الذين نعيش هنا ونعرف لمن هذا ولمن ذاك 

الشعب يدرك تماما اين تقع مصلحته ويدرك ايضا ان هذين الفريقين وصلا به الي قعر البئر وارجعوه للخلف عشرات السنين وداسوا على شيء اسمه القضية واصبحوا يتقاتلون على المناصب المرموقة والسلطة الزائفة فكل منهم يعتبر الاخر اكبر عدو له وينتظر يوم ثأره 
نحن كشعب نموت ليل نهار وهم غير مباليين.... وايضا مَن مِن الشعوب العربية او حكامها قام لينصرنا  في ايامنا هذه .. الجميع في سبات عميق 
فنحن بلا شيء منذ سنتين واشتد الحصار من عشرون يوما فلا دواء ولا كهرباء ولا غذاء فلنموت نحن  ويحيى العرب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ابن الاردن

> موقع فلسطين الان هو موقع حمساوي بحت وليس كما اسلفت فنحن الذين نعيش هنا ونعرف لمن هذا ولمن ذاك 
> 
> الشعب يدرك تماما اين تقع مصلحته ويدرك ايضا ان هذين الفريقين وصلا به الي قعر البئر وارجعوه للخلف عشرات السنين وداسوا على شيء اسمه القضية واصبحوا يتقاتلون على المناصب المرموقة والسلطة الزائفة فكل منهم يعتبر الاخر اكبر عدو له وينتظر يوم ثأره 
> نحن كشعب نموت ليل نهار وهم غير مباليين.... وايضا مَن مِن الشعوب العربية او حكامها قام لينصرنا  في ايامنا هذه .. الجميع في سبات عميق 
> فنحن بلا شيء منذ سنتين واشتد الحصار من عشرون يوما فلا دواء ولا كهرباء ولا غذاء فلنموت نحن  ويحيى العرب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ممكن سؤال اخ ساد ستوري انت سكان الاردن ولا سكان فلسطين؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

> موقع فلسطين الان هو موقع حمساوي بحت وليس كما اسلفت فنحن الذين نعيش هنا ونعرف لمن هذا ولمن ذاك 
> 
> الشعب يدرك تماما اين تقع مصلحته ويدرك ايضا ان هذين الفريقين وصلا به الي قعر البئر وارجعوه للخلف عشرات السنين وداسوا على شيء اسمه القضية واصبحوا يتقاتلون على المناصب المرموقة والسلطة الزائفة فكل منهم يعتبر الاخر اكبر عدو له وينتظر يوم ثأره 
> نحن كشعب نموت ليل نهار وهم غير مباليين.... وايضا مَن مِن الشعوب العربية او حكامها قام لينصرنا  في ايامنا هذه .. الجميع في سبات عميق 
> فنحن بلا شيء منذ سنتين واشتد الحصار من عشرون يوما فلا دواء ولا كهرباء ولا غذاء فلنموت نحن  ويحيى العرب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




شكرا ساد ستوري
من المؤسف اننا نسمع مثل هذه الاخبار بيننا كعرب ومسلمين 
قضية الاخبار المنقولة مثل هذه قد لايكون لها اساس من الصحة او الاساس او ربما تكون اخبار ملفقة هدفها خلق النزاع 

ولكن ساد ستوري نحن نعلم بما يحدث في الاراضي الفلسطينية ونحن صراحة نفجع ونحزن بما يحدث هناك ولكن انتم اصحاب قضية والمهم هو كسب الثقة الدولية حتى ولو بنظرة عطف او مجرد خطاب يلقيه اي مسؤول يذكر فيه كلمة فلسطين 
فلسطين هي بالفعل امنا وأم العرب باكملهم ولكن ماذا نقول اذا صحونا ووجدناها تضيع من بين ايدينا 
لايهمنا اننا نذكر اسماء قاومت وتقاوم لاننا لانريد الرياء نضع الهدف الاسمى لما يجب فعله وهدفنا هو تحرير فلسطين لا اكثر 

ساد ستوري اريد ان اسئلك سؤال عن ما يسمى بفلسطين عرب 48 كيف حالهم هناك وكيف تكون معاملة اليهود لهم وما هي صلاحياتهم وهل هم مضطهدون مثلهم مثل غيرهم وبالنهاية كم يبلغ عددهم ؟

----------


## Sad Story

> ممكن سؤال اخ ساد ستوري انت سكان الاردن ولا سكان فلسطين؟؟؟


فلسطين/ غزة

----------


## Sad Story

> او ربما تكون اخبار ملفقة هدفها خلق النزاع


كلا الفريقين يهلث خلف زرع الفتنة في حزب الاخر وهذا يعنيهم جدا ومعنيون ايضا بان يكسبوا احدا في صفهم ولا يهمهم ان كانت اخبارهم صادقة او لا فالهدف واحد هي الفتنة والفتنة اشد من القتل ..




> عرب فلسطين 48 كيف حالهم هناك وكيف تكون معاملة اليهود لهم وما هي صلاحياتهم وهل هم مضطهدون مثلهم مثل غيرهم وبالنهاية كم يبلغ عددهم ؟


حال عرب 48 هوا تقريبا افضل حال في في كل الفلسطينيين عموما فهم يمتلكون الجنسية الاسرائيلية ويستطيعون التحرك اينما ارادو ويستطيعون العمل اينما شاءو وبرغم كل ذلك فهم ايضا مضطهدون ولا يعاملون معاملة الاسرائيلي ولا يمتلكون من الحقوق الكثير فدائما القانون الاسرائيلي في صالح الاسرائيلي اكثر منهم رغم انهم كُثر وعددهم ليس بسيط وانا لا اعلم بالتحديد عددهم , وياتي بعدهم اهل الضفة الغربية فهم اسوء حال من اهل 48 وياتي بعدهم اهل غزة فاهل غزة هم اسوء حال من الاثنين بكثير و في فلسطين كلها

----------


## ابن الاردن

> فلسطين/ غزة


اذا كنت فلسطيني سكان غزة فمعناتك انته فلسطيني اصلي من ظهر رجال 
تحياتي الك ... لانك من اهل الصمود والمقاومه ( اهل فلسطين غزه )
تحياتي الك اخي العزيز :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور اخي ساد ستوري على هالمعلومات 

انا لما سالت عن اوضاعهم كان لي مغزى من السؤال لانني قرات لاكثر من كاتب ومن مقال بان نقطة تحرير فلسطين تبدا من عرب 48 لعدة اسباب :
اولا : بانهم كما ذكرت افضل حال من غيرهم بفلسطين من حيث المعاملة ومن حيث الاعمال التي يشغلونها 
ثانيا : ان اعدادهم تزداد بسرعة اكثر من المتوقع اي نسبة الخصوبة مرتفعة 
ثالثا : ان الجانب الاسرائيلي مازال يغض الطرف عنهم 


بهذه العوامل والاسباب نستطيع ان نقول بانهم قادرين على جعل انفسهم نقطة البداية بالاشتراك مع باقي الفلسطينيين 
انا ياساد ستوري جلست مع بعض منهم بالاردن كانو يقولون ان معاملة اسرائيل لهم اكثر من جيدة حتى ان بعضهم يريد ان ينقل كامل جنسيته لليهودية وينسى القضية الفلسطينية ومن هذه النقطة تثور مخاوف كبيرة 
فاذا تمسكو بهذه القضية اعتقد انهم فعلا يستطيعون القيام باعمل كثيرة ولكن ليس بالوقت الحاضر تحتاج الى فترة ليست بالفترة الكبيرة 

شكرا

----------


## Sad Story

> جلست مع بعض منهم بالاردن كانو يقولون ان معاملة اسرائيل لهم اكثر من جيدة حتى ان بعضهم يريد ان ينقل كامل جنسيته لليهودية وينسى القضية الفلسطينية ومن هذه النقطة تثور مخاوف كبيرة


من قال لك هذا الكلام فهوا واهم بان الاسرائيلي يجيد معاملتهم !!!! هذا اولا
ثانيا هناك الكثيرون من عرب 48 تطبعوا باطباع اسرائيل فمنهم لا يريد نطق العربية ويفضل الحديث بالعبرية وانا لم اريد قول ذلك بالتعليق السابق لسبب نعمله جميعا 
ثالثا انا اعلم مغزى سؤالك واعلم لما تسالني وانا اكرر لك بان من قال لك هذا الكلام فهو حقا واهم 
كل القوانين الاسرائيلية تصب في صالح الاسرائيلي اكثر من الفلسطيني .. ومش بمجرد بعض الاشخاص حكولك هيك حكي تحكم عالموضوع كل الدنيا بتعرف انو الفلسطيني ما عندو الحقوق الكافية مثل الاسرائيلي 
ثم انو نحن في غزة والضفة من ثور وننتفض واهل 48 نايمين من زمان شو قدملونا وشو قدمو للقضية اقلة هم منهم من قاوم 
الجانب الاسرائلي لا يغض الطرف عنهم ابدا وانا ذكرت لك انهم كثر واعدادهم ليست بسيطة 
اذهب اليهم وسترى ما هي حقوق الفلسطيني هناك ......
الفلسطيني اللي بدو يحول كامل جنسيتو للاسرائيلي اشي طبيعي انو الاسرائيلي يحبه على الاخر ويقدره !!!!!!! ولا عندك شك؟

----------


## MR.X

*

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل...

هاي الابطال ولا بلاش...

هيك بعتبرو حالهم ابطال ؟
الي بدوس صورة الرئيس المرحوم ياسر عرفات صار بطل ؟

يا حيف على الرجال عن جد ...
ارض فلسطين بريئة منهم ليوم الدين ...

وين كانو لما كان الرئيس عرفات بعدو عايش ؟
ليش ما كان الهم لا صوت ولا كلمة ولا حس ؟

اخس عليهم ....

انا فلسطيني وانت فلسطيني ...
ليش لما مات عرفات طلعلهم صوت ...
يا خسارة كل شهيد راح فداء لا ارضك يا فلسطين ...

يا خسارة ...
عرفات كان يصرف عليهم كلهم ان كان حماس او كتائب او اي فصيل كان يوخد دعم 
وهاي جزات المعروف .
الي بدعس على صورتو صار بطل والعالم تحترمو ..

احنا العرب هيك ...
متل الزنبرك طول ما انت داعس عليه بضل ساكت وما الو حركة .
بس ترفع اجرك عنو بصير يفعفط ...

اخس عن جد ...
ما منعرف نتقاوى الا على بعض .
وهاد الي شاطرين فيهو .

روحو شدو حيلكو على اليهود يا................. ابطال ...

ياسر عرفات اشرف من انو ينحكى عليه من مين ما كان ....
شو بدي احكي لا احكي وانا بعرف انو كلامي رايح هيك ...

بس حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

اتقو الله ...
واتذكرو انكو في النهاية اسمكو فلسطينية مش ( حمساوية او فتحاوية او ابصر شو )
فضحتونا اقسم بالله ... خليتو  الي بسوى وما بسوى يضحك علينا ويحكي عنا ...

حرام عليكو*

----------


## Sad Story

> احنا العرب هيك ...
> متل الزنبرك طول ما انت داعس عليه بضل ساكت وما الو حركة .
> بس ترفع اجرك عنو بصير يفعفط ...





> اتقو الله ...
> واتذكرو انكو في النهاية اسمكو فلسطينية مش ( حمساوية او فتحاوية او ابصر شو )
> فضحتونا اقسم بالله ... خليتو الي بسوى وما بسوى يضحك علينا ويحكي عنا ...


بقلك المثل الله لا يِحكم عربي في عربي لانو حكم العربي عالعربي شديد....

----------


## Sad Story

> اذا كنت فلسطيني سكان غزة فمعناتك انته فلسطيني اصلي من ظهر رجال 
> تحياتي الك ... لانك من اهل الصمود والمقاومه ( اهل فلسطين غزه )
> تحياتي الك اخي العزيز


حياك الله اخي ابن الاردن كل الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## محمد العزام

اخي انت تقول بانهم لم يقدمو شيئا للقضية انتم اهل غزة الذين تثورون وتقاومون وهم نائمون وفي نفس الوقت تقول بانهم مضطهدون كيف ذلك ؟
هل يعيشون باضطهاد ولا يقاومون اذا كان ذلك فما الفائدة !!!!!!!!!!!!!

انا عندما اتكلم صدقني لا اتكلم من فراغ وهذا الحديث سمعته من اكثر من شخص من عرب 48 يقولون باننا نعامل معاملة من اليهودي افضل من معاملة الفلسطيني وعلى اقرب مثال على الحدود تكون معاملتهم افضل من ذلك 
انا ذكرتها قبل ذلك سواء فلسطيني 48 او فلسطيني غزة او غيرهم بالنهاية نعمل لصالح قضية واحدة هي التحرير وانا صدقني لم استمتع بكلامهم لان هذه من اشد الامور حزنا بانني اعترف باليهودي افضل من اخي المسلم 
اذا كان الفلسطينيون هم نفسهم من يقولون ذلك فكيف الحال بالدول العربية الاخرى كيف نطلب مساعداتهم ونحن لا نساعد انفسنا كيف نريد ان نحظى بثقة عربية واسلامية ونحن لا نثق ببعضنا 

شكرا

----------


## Sad Story

> لم يقدمو شيئا للقضية انتم اهل غزة الذين تثورون وتقاومون وهم نائمون وفي نفس الوقت تقول بانهم مضطهدون كيف ذلك ؟
> هل يعيشون باضطهاد ولا يقاومون اذا كان ذلك فما الفائدة !!!!!!!!!!!!!


عرب 48 يعيشون جنبا الي جنب مع الاسرائيليين فشرطتهم اسرائيلية وحكومتهم اسرائيلية واقلة منهم من قاوم وسجن كل حياتهم مربوطة مع الاسرائيليين فلا يستطيعون منذ النكبة لحتى الان ان يثورو ثورة تقلب القوانين ولا الموازين رغم ان الاسرائليين يضايقونهم ويحرقون احيانا بيوتهم ويتهجمون عليهم ويطلقون النار ايضا ويعتقلونهم ..
الاسرائيلي في نظر حكومته له كامل الحقوق وليس كمثل فلسطنيي عرب 48 لا تصدق راي بعض من قال لك ان الاسرائيليين يعاملونهم معاملة جيدة ... الفلسطيني مضطهد اينما ذهب واينما حل حتى في الدول العربية ليس له كامل الحقوق ويطرد من هنا الي هناك ومن هناك الي هنا

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا لك ساد ستوري على المعلومات لم يكن كلامي سوى نقل وجهات نظر سمعتها من الكثيرين بان نقطة انطلاق التحرير من عرب 48 ولكني بعد ما قلت اعتقد انني قد اغير وجهة نظري عنهم ولو بقليل

----------


## السلطان بشار

*اذا سمح لي  sad story  واخي محمد عزام  لي تعليق بسيط  على موضوع عرب ال 48   ... 
اخي sad لا تنسى  ان الكثير منهم يخدم في حرس الحدود   ...بل وكانو اقسى علينا من اليهود انفسهم 
ليظهروا الطاعه والولاء  لاسرائيل  ...البدو  والدروز  هؤلاء عليهم الخدمه الزاميه بالجيش الاسرائيلي 
البقيه من العرب   لا تفرض عليهم الخدمه بالاجبار  .....وهؤلاء نراهم في الكنيست ...لهم مواقف جيده 
ولكنهم في النهايه يتمتعون بكامل الحريه ...الم يكن المتحدث بلسان وزاره الخارجيه زمن شارون هو نواف مصالحه ؟؟؟؟...
لهم كل الحقوق  وعليهم كل الواجبات   لاسرائيل  ...وانت هنا حين تتحدث عن حقوق اقل بقليل  فانت تقصد سكان القدس الشرقيه ...فهم يحملون الهويه الزرقاء الاسرائيليه ولكن في مكان القوميه يكتب لهم عربي ...ليس عليهم خدمه الزاميه ...واذا ثبت  تواجد احدهم خارج القدس ويسكن خارجها في مناطق الضفه الغربيه فانه يتم سحب الهويه منه واعطائه هويه  الضفه ......ليس لهم كثير من الامتيازات ...ولكنهم يستطيعون التجول وحريه الحركه مفتوحه لهم .......وهذا يعطيهم امرا في غايه الاهميه انهم يستطيعون التعامل بكل اريحيه مع اليهود في معاملات العمل دون خوف من عمليات النصب والاحتيال الكثيره التي يقع فيها ابناء الضفه الغربيه ..........
وشكرا*

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا يا السلطان بشار 
ولكن بالحقيقة تفاجئت عندما ارى ان هؤلاء العرب ولائهم لاسرائيل ونسو انهم بالنهاية انهم عرب ومسلمين على ذلك عندما نتحدث عن اعداد الشعب الاسرائيلي نضيف عليهم تعداد عرب 48

----------


## Sad Story

> اذا سمح لي sad story واخي محمد عزام لي تعليق بسيط على موضوع عرب ال 48 ... 
> اخي sad لا تنسى ان الكثير منهم يخدم في حرس الحدود ...بل وكانو اقسى علينا من اليهود انفسهم 
> ليظهروا الطاعه والولاء لاسرائيل ...البدو والدروز هؤلاء عليهم الخدمه الزاميه بالجيش الاسرائيلي 
> البقيه من العرب لا تفرض عليهم الخدمه بالاجبار .....وهؤلاء نراهم في الكنيست ...لهم مواقف جيده 
> ولكنهم في النهايه يتمتعون بكامل الحريه ...الم يكن المتحدث بلسان وزاره الخارجيه زمن شارون هو نواف مصالحه ؟؟؟؟...
> لهم كل الحقوق وعليهم كل الواجبات لاسرائيل ...وانت هنا حين تتحدث عن حقوق اقل بقليل فانت تقصد سكان القدس الشرقيه ...فهم يحملون الهويه الزرقاء الاسرائيليه ولكن في مكان القوميه يكتب لهم عربي ...ليس عليهم خدمه الزاميه ...واذا ثبت تواجد احدهم خارج القدس ويسكن خارجها في مناطق الضفه الغربيه فانه يتم سحب الهويه منه واعطائه هويه الضفه ......ليس لهم كثير من الامتيازات ...ولكنهم يستطيعون التجول وحريه الحركه مفتوحه لهم .......وهذا يعطيهم امرا في غايه الاهميه انهم يستطيعون التعامل بكل اريحيه مع اليهود في معاملات العمل دون خوف من عمليات النصب والاحتيال الكثيره التي يقع فيها ابناء الضفه الغربيه ..........
> وشكرا


هل تعلم ماذا يعني العربي بالنسبة للاسرائيلي..هوا انسان لا يستحق الحياة بكل معانيها فهم يظنون انهم من يستحقون الحياة وان هذه البلد بلدهم يفعلون ما شاءو فيها
هل نسيت فتوى حاخامهم عفادية يوسف الذي قال يجب قتل كل العرب هذا اولا
 ثانيا عرب بئر السبع والدروز استثنيتهم من حديثي لاني اعلم ان ولاء غالبيتهم لاسرائيل ولاءً بحت.ولا اريد التحدث عنهم ولا اريد تشويه سمعة عرب48 بالحديث عنهم 
عرب 48 ليسوا جميعا مواليين لاسرائيل فمنهم مقاومين ووطنيين ناضلوا وكافحوا ومنهم من قتل ومنهم من يقبع في السجون الاسرائيلية باحكام عالية كمثل ابناء اغباريه 
وان قلنا ان احدا يتمتع بامتيازات منهم هناك فانا اتحدى اذا كانت امتيازته كمثل امتيازات الاسرائيلي هل نسيت ما حدث في عكا منذ فترة بسيطة..... هجوم اليهود بالمئات على السكان العرب وحرق بيوتهم وتشريدهم منها وتكسير المحلات العربية وحرقها ايضا ... هل هذه هي الامتيازات التي يتمتع فيها العربي هناك؟
اليهود اشد الناس عداءً للاسلام والمسلمين والعرب وما حدث في عكا هذا كله لم ينتج الا من على طاولة الاجتماعات المصغرة للحكومة الاسرائيلية .... فالاسرائيليين اهدافهم دائما واضحة وهي تشريد العرب من بيوتهم وجعلهم يعتقدون ان هذه البلد ليست امنة بما يكفي للعيش فيها ودحرهم منها ... انا لا اعول على المواليين لهم ابدا ولكن الاضظهاد موجود والحقد والكراهية في قلب الاسرائيلي تجاه العربي موجودة ولا مفر منها ...حتى من يدخل الجيش الاسرائيلي من العرب تقوم قيادة الجيش بوضعه في فوهة المدفعية وفي المقدمة حتى تاتي فيه الضربة ........

----------


## Sad Story

عرب48

من مسجد السلام في الناصرة ، مظاهرة حاشدة منددة بالحصار على قطاع غزة 29/11/2008






انطلقت عصر اليوم السبت 29 /11/2008 من مسجد السلام في الناصرة ، مظاهرة حاشدة منددة بالحصار على قطاع غزة ، واقيمت المظاهرة تحت عنوان " انقذوا غزة "،
وجابت المظاهرة شارع بولس السادس وانتهت في الملعب البلدي بمهرجان خطابي .
وكان في مقدمة المظاهرة الشيخ رائد صلاح رئيس الحركة الاسلامية ، الشيخ كمال خطيب نائب رئيس الحركة الاسلامية ، الشيخ عكرمة صبري والعديد من رجال الدين والمسؤولين وشخصيات اجتماعية من القرى والبلدات العربية .
وخلال التظاهرة رفعت الشعارات المنددة بالحصار على غزة ومن بين الشعارات التي رفعت " بوش واولمرت مجرمي حرب " ، " انقذوا غزة "، " اين النخوة يا عرب " ، " غزة تقطر دما " والعديد من الشعارات وما ميز التظاهرة هو رفع العلم الفلسطيني واعلام لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله .
واعرب المتظاهرون عن " استيائهم الشديد من موقف الحكام العرب ، والمسؤولين ازاء الصمت الرهيب وعدم التحرك من اجل رفع الحصار عن غزة التي تعاني من الحصار الاسرائيلي " . كما وشدد المتظاهرون على " اهمية ان يكون سلسلة برامج ومشاريع متنوعة من اجل تقديم الدعم المادي والمعنوي لاهلنا ابناء الشعب الفلسطيني ".
كما وانتهت التظاهرة " باقامة برنامج خطابي تحدث به قادة المسؤولين في الحركة الاسلامية ، وقد تم افتتاح مهرجان خطابي بتحية لكل الاشخاص المشاركين من مختلف القرى والمدن العربية الذين حضروا خصيصا من اجل التضامن مع اهلنا في غزة " كما ذكر القائمون على تنظيم المظاهرة .

الشيخ عكرمة صبري: " ان امير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب لم يتحمل بكاء طفل واحد واعتبر ذلك من مسؤولياته العظيمة فكيف مليون وبنصف المليون محاصرون ومجوعون "
وقد اعرب الشيخ عكرمة صبري خلال التظاهرة " ان من خلال هذه الحشود الكبيرة التي اجتمعت اليوم نؤكد اننا جميعا اسرة واحدة ، شعب واحد وان تاريخنا العريق واحد ، ان جغرافتينا واحدة ان حصار غزة هو حصار ظالم حصار غير انساني ، حصار غير قانوني ، اننا ندعو جميع الدول العربية والاسلامية وجميع المحبين ندعوهم بان يعملوا جادين وباقرب فرصة من اجل رفع الحصار عن قطاع غزة لان هذا الحصار غير انساني ولا يوجد في العالم ان يحاصر وان يعاقب مليون ونصف من البشر كيف يحصل هذا ؟ ان امير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب لم يتحمل بكاء طفل واحد واعتبر ذلك من مسؤولياته العظيمة فكيف مليون وبنصف المليون محاصرون ومجوعون ". واضاف الشيخ عكرمه صبري : " ان هذا الحصار لا بد وان يكسر وان الغرب الذي جاء بسفنه عبر البحر ليكسر الحصار كان اولى على جميع العرب والمسلمين ان يعملوا على كسر الحصار ، وان هذا الحشد الكبير ليعلن ان هذا الحصار ظالم ولا بد من كسره لان هذه الحال غير انسانية وشاذة لم تحدث في تاريخ البشرية ، وتعتبر وصمة عار على الاحتلال لانه قام بمثل هذا الحصار التجويعي غير الانساني واننا من هنا باسم الحشود الضخمة التي جاءت من انحاء فلسطين نعلن وقوفنا مع اهلنا في غزة لانهم جزء منا ولاننا جزء منهم ولا يمكن ان نصمت ولا يجوز ان نسكت عن هذا الظلم ولا بد ان يرفع الظلم انها جريمة ، اذ ليس انسانيا ان يموت الجوعى والمرضى وبهذا الموقف نؤكد موقفنا مرة اخرى لا بد من رفع الحصار" .

الشيخ كمال خطيب: " غزة هي وسام الفخار على رؤوس كل العواصم "
اما الشيخ كمال خطيب قال : " غزة هذه التي تناديتم اليوم لنصرتها ، غزة هذه التي اجتمعتم اليوم ضد الذي يريد اذلالها ، غزة هذا اليوم ليس لانها هي شرف الامة فقط وهي وسام الفخار على رؤوس كل العواصم بقدر ما ان غزة هي التي تفضح اليوم كل المتخاذلين ، السماسرة ، وكل المتواطئين غزة اليوم بصبرها ، صمودها وشموخها تقول لكل هؤلاء ان العزة لا تصنعها بطون متخمة ولا تصنعها جيوب ممتلئة انما العزة يمكن ان تصنعها بطون جائعة وجيوب خاوية ولكنها قامات مرفوعة وهامات منتصبة" .
وتابع خطيب : " غزة اليوم لا تحاصر الا لانه يراد لها ان تدفع ثمنا ، ثمن ارادة غزة ان لا تدفعه هذا الثمن ليس الا التفريط والتنازل وبيع غزة بالتقسيط عندما قالت غزة لا ارادوا معاقبتها ، وتعاقب اليوم غزة بابشع انواع العقاب بالتجويع ومنع الطعام والدواء والماء غزة ارادت ان تحافظ على ثوابت شعبنا الفلسطيني وعلى صلب قضيته .
اننا نؤكد ان حل القضية الفلسطينين ليس على حساب الاردن ، ان الاردن وطن يجب ان يحافظ عليه وانما يجب ان تحل قضية فلسطين على حساب المحتل الظالم ، المغتصب ، هذا الذي يجب ان يطرد وان يعود من حيث اتى ان شعبنا في غزة في بث مباشر يجوع ويموت الاولاد ويموت المرضى ويطحن قمح الحيوانات المعد للعلف من اجل ان ياكله الانسان ويحكم .

الشيخ رائد صلاح : " اتنظروا صرخة عالمنا الاسلامي والعربي وشعبنا فلسطيني "
وانتهى المهرجان الخطابي بكلمة لشيخ رائد صلاح رئيس الحركة الاسلامية قال فيها : " حدثنا التاريخ ان عصابة من الظالمين سولت لهم انفسهم فيما مضى ان يصيغوا وثيقة حصار علقوها على جدران الكعبة ومن خلالها جوعوا المظلومين ثلاث سنوات واشترطوا عليهم كي ياكلوا، وكي يشربوا ، وكي يتناولوا الدواء ، كي يرفع عنهم الحصار ان يسلموا لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولكن صبر الظالمون وارسل الله دودة سطت على وثيقة الحصار التي كانت معلقة على جدران الكعبة فاكلتها وزال حصارهم ، واليوم هناك عصابة من الظالمين سولت لها انفسها ان تصوغ وثيقة حصار جديدة علقتها على جدران البيت الابيض وعلقتها على جدران الكنيست وعلقتها على جدار برلمانات كثيرة ، واعلنوا من خلالها حصارا تجويعيا على مليون ونصف مليون فلسطيني من اهلنا في قطاع غزة ، تطالبهم ان يسلموا الكرامة الفلسطينية ، تطالبهم ان يسلموا المقاومة الفلسطينية ونقول لعصابة الظالمين اليوم اذا كانت دودة في الماضي اكلت وثيقة حصار ظالمة ، فانتظروا صرخة الاحرار في كل العالم ، اتنظروا صرخة عالمنا الاسلامي والعربي وشعبنا فلسطيني انتظروا صرختهم حتى تاكل وثيقة حصاركم وان كانت معلقة على جدران البيت الابيض ستاكلها باذن الله ، وستأكلها وان كانت معلقة على الكنيست وستاكلها باذن الله ان كانت الوثيقة معلقة على جدران برلمانات اخرى" .
وانهى الشيخ رائد صلاح حديثه قائلا : " من خلالكم اقول ايها الاحتلال الاسرائيلي الجبان ها نحن نسمع عبر وسائل الاعلام العبرية وغيرها ان قيادة الاحتلال الاسرائيلي تتخوف ان تدخل قطاع غزة بعدتها وعددها يا عيب وعار عليكم هل دفعكم خوفكم ايها الجبناء المحتلون هل دفعكم جبنكم ان تفرضوا حصاركم المتواصل على شعبنا الصامد في قطاع غزة؟ " .
ومن الجدير ذكره انه تولى عرافة المحامي زاهي نجيدات ، وقدمت فرقة الاعتصام اناشيد دينية التي تمحور حول غزة والحصار المفروض عليها .

----------


## Sad Story

عرب48

مظاهرة بجلجولية تحت شعار ‘ أنقذوا غزة من الموت  29  /11/2008 ‘






نظمت الحركة الإسلامية امس وبعد صلاة الجمعة ، مظاهرة حاشدة تنديدا بالحصار على قطاع غزة ،
ودعوة إلى أقصى درجات التضامن مع أهلنا هناك ، ضمت المئات من النشطاء ومن كل الفعاليات السياسية الإسلامية والوطنية ، وذلك في قرية جلجولية في المثلث الجنوبي . بدأت فعاليات اليوم الكفاحي باحتشاد المئات من المتظاهرين في مسجد البخاري لأداء صلاة الجمعة ، حيث ألقى خطبة الجمعة في الحضور الشيخ النائب إبراهيم عبد الله رئيس الحركة الإسلامية ورئيس القائمة الموحدة والعربية للتغيير ، والذي عقد في حديثه مقارنة بين أوضاع الحصار التي عاشها النبي الأكرم صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه من المؤمنين على يد النظام العربي الجاهلي القديم ، وبين الحصار الذي يتعرض إليه الشعب الفلسطيني عموما وفي قطاع غزة خصوصا اليوم ، مشيرا إلى ذات الأسباب التي دعت أهل الطغيان قديما وحديثا إلى حصار الأحرار من شعوب الأرض المكافحين من أجل حريتهم وكرامتهم ، والمدافعين عن وجودهم ومستقبل أجيالهم " .
واضاف البيان : " كما وأبدى استهجانه للصمت العربي حيال ما يجري من قتل بطيء للشعب الفلسطيني في قطاع غزة ، والذي وصل حد التواطؤ مع دول الاستكبار العالمي وعلى رأسها إسرائيل وأمريكا لإبادة هذا الشعب ، سواء اعترفوا بذلك أم لم يعترفوا . وطالب في نهاية الخطبة الشعوب العربية والإسلامية إلى التحرك السريع ، والخروج في مظاهرات مليونية في كل أرجاء الوطن العربي والإسلامي ، لا لقلب نظام الحكم ولكن للضغط على أنظمتهم من اجل وقف المذبحة ضد الشيوخ والأطفال والنساء والشباب في قطاع غزة ، وإمداد القطاع بكل احتياجاته من الوقود والغذاء والدواء وأسباب الحياة ، قبل أن يحدث الانفجار ". 
وتابع البيان : " بعد انتهاء صلاة الجمعة انتظم عقد المظاهرة والتي سار فيها المئات من وراء القيادات السياسية والدينية المحلية والقطرية ، برز منهم الشيخ جابر جابر رئيس مجلس جلجولية المنتخب ، ورئيس الحركة الإسلامية الشيخ إبراهيم عبد الله ، والنائب جمال زحالقة رئيس كتلة التجمع الوطني الديمقراطي ، والنائب محمد بركة رئيس الجبهة الديمقراطية للسلام والمساواة ، والشيخ رأفت عويضة نائب رئيس الحركة الإسلامية ، والشيخ كامل ريان رئيس " جمعية الأقصى " وغيرهم .
وطافت المظاهرة شوارع بلدة جلجولية ، وحناجر المئات تردد الشعارات المنددة بالحصار على قطاع غزة ، والداعية إلى فك الحصار الغاشم ومنح الشعب الفلسطيني في القطاع وفي كل أرجاء الوطن الفلسطيني الحق في تقرير المصير وإقامة الدولة ، وإنهاء الاحتلال الإسرائيلي ، كم ودعا المتظاهرون القيادات الفلسطينية المتناحرة إلى رص الصفوف وتوحيد الكلمة والعمل على تجاوز أزمة الانقسام الحالية بين غزة والضفة ".
ومضى البيان قائلا :" انتهت المظاهرة بمهرجان خطابي قي ساحة دار القرآن الكريم بالبلدة ، حيث عرف المهرجان الشيخ رأفت عويضة الذي ألهب مشاعر الجماهير بكلماته المؤثرة والداعمة للنضال الفلسطيني ، والداعية إلى وقف نزيف قطاع غزة وأهله . وتحدث في المهرجان كل من الشيخ جابر جابر ، والنواب محمد بركة وجمال زحالقة ،الذين وضعوا وصفا دقيقا لواقع الحال في القطاع وفي فلسطين ، ودعوا إلى تحقيق الوحدة الفلسطينية في الدفاع عن الحياة والوجود ، والذي يجب ألا يترك عذرا لأحد في العمل من اجل تحقيق هذا الهدف المقدس ، إضافة إلى دعوتهم لحملة إغاثة موحدة على مستوى الجماهير العربية للمساهمة ولو بشكل متواضع في التخفيف من معاناة شعبنا في القطاع ".

النائب ابراهيم عبد الله : امتنا قامت كالعنقاء من تحت الرماد لتعلم الغزاة دروسا لم ينسوها حتى الآن
وخلص البيان الى القول : " كانت كلمة الختام للشيخ إبراهيم عبد الله ، والذي وجه رسالة شديدة إلى الإسرائيليين قائلا : " إن كنتم تعتقدون أنكم بهذا الحصار المميت الذي تفرضونه على قطاع غزة خصوصا وعلى كل فلسطين عموما ، يمكن أن تحموا وجودكم وتصونوا كيانكم ، فأنتم مخطئون !!! أدعوكم إلى الإصغاء الجيد لفلسفة التاريخ التي أثبتت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن الأقوياء لا يمكن أن يظلوا أقوياء إلى الأبد ، وأن الضعفاء لا يمكن أن يظلوا ضعفاء إلى الأبد . أمتنا مرت في تاريخها بمراحل ضعف جَرَّأَتْ أعداءَها على اجتياحها ، لكنها قامت كالعنقاء من تحت الرماد لتعلم الغزاة دروسا لم ينسوها حتى الآن . أدعوكم لتحكيم العقل قبل فوات الأوان ، فالاعتراف بحقوق الفلسطينيين والعرب كاملة هي الضمان الوحيد لأمنكم واستقراركم ، والعدوان أبدا لن يكون إلا سببا في مزيد من الكوارث والدمار لكل شعوب المنطقة بما فيهم انتم أيها الإسرائيليون )". الى هنا نص البيان الذي وصل لموقع بانيت وصحيفة بانوراما .

----------

